# Barbossa new home



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

i posted this else where but now that im done with them here it is
So I made him a cage a wile ago. But now I am going to shoot for a nicer enclosure by decorating it and maybe just maybe it will end up as nice as Taucher76's enclosures. :lol: So here is some step by step pictures of the cage build. 


















So there it is as it stands now. :? not to exciting huh? So by looking at others enclosures and the help of Taucher76's website i have gotten some ideas. So here is my step by step post of my decorations build. if you have a good suggestion or idea lemme here 'em.  

I went to home depot and bought external foam insulation for houses and gorilla glued two pieces together (all sheets were cut in half). 





Then i marked out with a sharpie a topographic lay out of how the pool will be with a shallow end and a deeper end. 





Then i took a old steak knife and cut the deepest part of the pool. Then i put a 90 degree bend in the knife. 









I then heated the knife and went to town. it cuts fast and puts off alot of smoke so do it in a well ventilated area. The pool is now done.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

Now I moved on to the shelf and the ramp. I just took sheets of the styrofoam and rounded the corners and shaped it a little with a steak knife, and the same with the ramp. Then i cut a angle on the ramps end to let it sit flat in the ground. 




And notched out the top to get it to fit on to the shelf.




Then I took the knife and dragged it across rapidly keeping the knife straight up and down to the styrofoam that gave it a rocky look.




The shelf is supported by a piece of plywood and a few corner brackets.




and the ramp by a piece of plywood and some bamboo for supports.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

Now for the rock wall I used a knife to shape blocks into rock like shapes 






then i drag the knife across the surface just like before to give that textured look 






after i had about 20 "rocks" i mounted them up by covering the backs with glue and putting screws into them to hold them in place until the glue dried. I then took smaller pieces to fill large gaps and to complete the wall 














next time i will apply the cement and start the painting


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

Now for the cement. I mixed the cement and just globbed it on with my hands. (by the way where gloves, this stuff kills your skin) 






next i got a scrub brush to smooth everything out.






i ran out of cement but here is the finished product so far i still have some clean up and painting to do but that can wait till Monday.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

i got the rock painted and sealed up good. and Barbossa loves it! All he does is walk around investigating and jumping off the ledge into the pool :lol:


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks great, and the Tegu seems to like it  . Great job!


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

That cage looks great! Did you ever figure out if it was the ledge that he jumped off of causing the foot problems?


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Matt, it rocks bro, awesome job!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome job!!!
Thumbs UP!!!!

That cage rocks, litterally!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

Im glad the foots doin better bro did you get some thicker stuff o coat the cement with


----------



## COWHER (Nov 5, 2007)

i am in the process of fiber glassing the surfaces he can walk on and making the some what smooth. the foot soars were caused by to much moisture Bobby (Varnyard) helped me out and told me to dry it up a bit i did and the soars are healing up nice  thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

I love looking at you enclosure, at the same time I hate you for make it and me not having it  

How big is Barbaros now?


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

lol this just reminded me of your youtube vid. that made me laugh!! I like the cage too. My uncle and I are going to build one over my winter break. He has mad carpenter skills so I am wondering what kind of creation we will come up with. I will be sure to post pics.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 11, 2007)

man, that is a wicked enclosure for your tegu. i'm thinking about making one this winter, when i have free time from school. i hope you dont' mind me borrowing some of your ideas!


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 12, 2007)

did anyone save the pictures of Taucher76's cage?

it seems as though the links dont work anymore and all i can see are the thumbnails.. i'd love to see full sizes.

thanks


----------



## Taucher76 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi...

you are still happy with your design???
or did you found any things you would made better...

after building i always find something?!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Mark!! It is real good to see you joined us on the site, welcome to the TeguTalk community!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 6, 2008)

hi mark yeah i found alot of things i didn't like but I'm Scraping up some cash and I'm going to get a Extreme Giant aka Chacoan from Bobby soon and I'll be redesigning his new enclosure


----------



## Aranha (Jan 8, 2008)

Shiny! Love the cage sollution . Really simple. Mine is complex like hell ;D


----------

